# Xms größer 768 und Eclipse startet nicht mehr.



## Guest (6. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich in der eclipse.ini die den Parameter -Xmx > 800m mache startet mein Eclipse nicht mehr und ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung. Weiss jemand woran das liegt?

JVM terminated. Exit code = 1


----------



## Kim Stebel (6. Jun 2008)

was denn nun? Xmx oder Xms? Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass du die beiden verwechselst?


----------



## HLX (6. Jun 2008)

Außerdem, warum willst du Eclipse soviel Arbeitsspeicher spendieren?


----------



## Kim Stebel (6. Jun 2008)

HLX: es soll Leute geben, die mit eclipse mehr machen als Hello World...ich habe Xmx vor kurzem auf 1024M gesetzt. Vielleicht ist das ein wenig übertrieben, aber dann bleiben mir ja immer noch 3gb für den Rest..


----------



## HLX (6. Jun 2008)

Eclipse ist es egal, wie groß dein Programm wird.

Die Programme, die du unter Eclipse entwickelst werden in einer eigenen JVM ausgeführt. Die JVM-Parameter dafür setzt du in der Launch-Configuration. Den Eclipse Arbeitspeicher brauchst du nur hochzusetzen, wenn du die Entwicklungsumgebung entsprechend erweiterst. Mehr als 512 MB sollten i.d.R. allerdings nicht nötig sein.


----------



## ARadauer (6. Jun 2008)

> HLX: es soll Leute geben, die mit eclipse mehr machen als Hello World...ich habe Xmx vor kurzem auf 1024M gesetzt. Vielleicht ist das ein wenig übertrieben, aber dann bleiben mir ja immer noch 3gb für den Rest


hab ich auch


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2008)

Bei mir auch 1024 (die werden auch benötigt). Wichtig: unbedingt die PermSize hochsetzen, sonst schmiert Eclipse häufig ab.


----------



## HLX (6. Jun 2008)

Was muss man denn alles installiert haben, um 1024 MB abzurufen?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2008)

nichts  ???:L


----------



## HLX (7. Jun 2008)

Anders formuliert: welche Eclipse-Module/Plugins müssen gleichzeitig in Verwendung sein, damit die JVM in der Eclispe läuft annähernd 1024 MB Speicher alloziiert? (Speicheralloziierung erfolgt doch sonst eigentlich nur bei Bedarf oder wenn XMS gesetzt wird.)


----------



## maki (7. Jun 2008)

Maven 2 kann zB ziemlich viel Speicher beanspruchen, das Findbugs Plugin ist da ziemlich Speicherhungrig, 1024MB sind da nicht selten für das site goal.

Nachtrag: Man sollte natürlich genügend Speicher haben, wenn man 1GB für Eclipse zuordnet.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2008)

Je größer das eigene Projekt, desto mehr Speicher braucht Eclipse auch (das ganze Zeug will schließlich indiziert werden).


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Ich meinte Xmx > 800m und ich kann Eclipse nicht mehr starten. Es scheint ja an der VM zu liegen.
Ecipse benutzt zum starten folgende Java Version:
-vm jre1.5.0_15\bin\client\jvm.dll

Meine eclipse.ini sieht so aus:

-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256M
-vmargs
-Xms768m
-Xmx800m
-XXermSize=256m
-XX:MaxPermSize=256m


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

Sag uns doch bitte die Fehlermeldung oder poste den relevanten Teil des Logs.


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)




----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

log...


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Ist das Log aus dem Workspace gemeint?

also workspace/.metadata/.log ?

Wenn nicht wo genau finde ich das log File.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

genau das.


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Da steht kein Eintrag drin.


----------



## maki (11. Jun 2008)

Wieviel RAM hast du denn?
Arbitest du unter Windows?


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

3 GB Ram und ja ich arbeitet unter Windows.
Ich glaub das Problem liegt auch eher an der JVM und nicht an Eclipse.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

Scheint so, sonst hättest du einen log Eintrag, aber die VM scheint nicht erstellt werden zu können.
Funktionieren diese settings mit einer HelloWorld Anwendung?


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3 GB Ram und ja ich arbeitet unter Windows.
> Ich glaub das Problem liegt auch eher an der JVM und nicht an Eclipse.


tja...hast du ma ne andere versucht?


----------



## Guest (12. Jun 2008)

Wie kann ich Eclipse denn mit mal mit einer anderen VM starten?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2008)

Kannst du in der eclipse.ini einstellen.


----------



## Guest (12. Jun 2008)

So ich habe mir nun mal den Eclipse Launcher besorgt da kann man die VM auch vorgeben. Ich habe folgendes bemerkt.

Als VM: jdk1.5.0_12\jre\bin\java.exe
Damit funct es.

Als VM: jdk1.5.0_12\jre\bin\client\jvm.dll
Das klappt nicht und genau das benutzt Eclipse bei mir auch immer Standardmäßig zum starten.

Kann sich das jemand erklären?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2008)

Kaputter Registry Eintrag?


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2008)

Könnte sein nur welcher Eintrag ist das?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Weiß ich nicht, ich hab kein Windows, aber das Ding hat eine Suchfunktion.


----------



## Gast (13. Jun 2008)

alle java versionen deinstallieren und eine neu installieren, das sollte helfen.


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2008)

Ich habe alle Java Versionen deinstalliert den CCleaner benutzt um die Registry zu clean und anschließend habe ich eine Version neu installiert. Leider hat es nichts gebracht.


----------



## Gast (16. Jun 2008)

dann kanns nur noch an deiner eclipse installation liegen. lads dir nochmal neu und kopier eclipse irgendwoanders hin  und versuchs mal.

mehr ideen hab ich sonst auch nicht


----------

